# Parts-Express trying to compete with Sonos?



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

It looks like they are going to release a cheaper alternative to Sonos. 

I've been interested in Sonos for awhile, but the cost has been too prohibitive. I have friends who have it and love it.

Can't wait to see/hear it.

Starting out, they are only realeasing two devices. Im assuming to test the waters. 

Dayton Audio Hi-Fly™ Multi-Room Wi-Fi Audio Technology

Anyone here using Sonos or similar product? Any good, bad or indifferent opinions on it?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Parts Express is a supplier. Dayton audio is releasing the device. 

Dayton audio has a lot of decent stuff so I don't expect this to do poorly


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

And Bose, denon, probably more then I even know. Sonos really has a fantastic product for audio only, it hasn't been beat yet, and I don't expect to see anything change that soon.

I build a lot of uber high end smart house systems, and sonos is still part of my line up for certain applications.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Parts-Express is Dayton Audio is Parts-Express



Beckerson1 said:


> Parts Express is a supplier. Dayton audio is releasing the device.
> 
> Dayton audio has a lot of decent stuff so I don't expect this to do poorly


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, but Denon and Bose is too expensive just like Sonos. I'm hoping that Dayton/PE will be good competition.

I'm wanting an audio only solution since I listen to music much more often than I watch movies.



capea4 said:


> And Bose, denon, probably more then I even know. Sonos really has a fantastic product for audio only, it hasn't been beat yet, and I don't expect to see anything change that soon.
> 
> I build a lot of uber high end smart house systems, and sonos is still part of my line up for certain applications.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sonos' only downfall for me is lack of DTS. I have a Playbar and Sub and LOVE them for my application. It seemed like only days after i ordered mine, Def Tech announced theirs and i had the "what if" in the back of my head, but I don't have that feeling anymore. Music is darned good, movies and tv are darned good, i cannot complain. If they Dayton one is half as good, it'll be a steal for random room music or out back during a BBQ.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Sonos' only downfall for me is lack of DTS. I have a Playbar and Sub and LOVE them for my application. It seemed like only days after i ordered mine, Def Tech announced theirs and i had the "what if" in the back of my head, but I don't have that feeling anymore. Music is darned good, movies and tv are darned good, i cannot complain. If they Dayton one is half as good, it'll be a steal for random room music or out back during a BBQ.


Yea and DD, stuck with pro logic 2.


----------

